# why is northern lights so expensive?



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2012)

is it because of its fame? kinda like buying a louis vitton bag or something? your basically paying for the name


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

:confused2:

Nirvana ^^^^^^^(our sponsor) has it for $27.15 for 10 seeds.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2:
> 
> Nirvana ^^^^^^^(our sponsor) has it for $27.15 for 10 seeds.


 
yeah i just checked out nirvana...i was on attitude and saw some ridiculously high prices


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 25, 2012)

Ifin its comin from the north or be labeled the north name goin be expensive we aint cheap up here yaknow 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

check out the price of Dr Atomic's Atomic Northern Lights...lol..


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2012)

If you want to see some really asinine prices checkout Doggie Nuts Seeds....they think their beans are made of gold.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

:yeahthat: I've seen Doggies nuts round the web for years. Wonder if anyone bites? ...lol..


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2012)

sensi seeds - northern lights 

10 reg seeds - $163

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Doggies Nuts Seeds - Armageddon x Sirius Skunk

10 fem'd seeds - $ 740
10 reg seeds - $ 428

lol they've got to be kidding


...alright i gotta know. i was looking at the pics of dna genetics and doggies nuts different strains...they gotta be altering these photo's right? is there serious strains out there that will flower and actually look like fruity pebbles?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 25, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: I've seen Doggies nuts round the web for years. Wonder if anyone bites? ...lol..



There was a dude who bought a couple packs of one of their strains and had a huge grow journal on RIU. Think he deleted it about 4 months ago maybe. 

Said he bought them because an ounce is $400, so he didn't mind paying that for a pack of seeds and if he got an ounce out of it, he broke even. Anyway, I read along for a long time. Some nice plants. Good yields. He said they were dank. 

I wouldn't call doggies nuts legit after seeing that grow...guess that if you pop enough, you'll find something worth keeping.


----------



## mikeydean (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow $400 an oz!!!! maybe its where I'm at but you can get 1/4 oz for $45 bucks !!!!  really does twist your wig!!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 29, 2012)

In south Louisiana I've seen an ounce catch as much as $600.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 4, 2012)

lol theyr site directs you to attitude. there most pricey bean is $756.27
lol, lol, lol, lol ha!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 5, 2012)

i personally believe you can breed good genes into a plant, but every bean that is created will have a chance at being strong, or weak, or some where in the middle. now, if you breed good genetics. you can up your chances of getting stong beans. but evolution has showed us time and again that there will always be variations in nature.


----------

